# Hope says Hi



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I managed a top knot. She looks so different.

Hi Aunties and Unckies.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Hi! Hope is adorable with her very white coat & cute button nose, top knot soo cute!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh how adorable. Hi little one from Belle and Petey.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

She looks great Sylvia--she's so pretty:wub: 

I hope she's less squirmy than Trissie--you should see what I go through to make a little pony tail-LOL!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> She looks great Sylvia--she's so pretty:wub:
> 
> I hope she's less squirmy than Trissie--you should see what I go through to make a little pony tail-LOL!


She is very squirmy when I try to groom her face. That is why she hasn't had a top knot for a month.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Sweet Hope!:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, hello beautiful! Gosh, you have such beautiful hair for a little one...it's very, very pretty....as you are :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is adorable. Something about that face tells me she is going to be a spitfire as she grows, an adorable one, but one that will keep you on your toes. Her eyes and nose are beautiful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> She is adorable. Something about that face tells me she is going to be a spitfire as she grows, an adorable one, but one that will keep you on your toes. Her eyes and nose are beautiful.


 

:HistericalSmiley:I agree Walter she is up to something :wub:

Sylvia she's precious :wub: just so cute:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi beautiful, little girl!

She looks so adorable and you did a great job on her first topknot, Sylvia! 
Really makes her look more adult!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> She is adorable. Something about that face tells me she is going to be a spitfire as she grows, an adorable one, but one that will keep you on your toes. Her eyes and nose are beautiful.





Matilda's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley:I agree Walter she is up to something :wub:
> 
> Sylvia she's precious :wub: just so cute:wub:


She already is. She barks and growls like a big ferocious animal. She goes all over the yard on a sniffing adventure, while MiMi rarely gets off the deck. On the other-hand she falls asleep in my arms like a cherub.

Thanks you all for the compliments.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She's a baby doll! So pretty.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylie said:


> She is very squirmy when I try to groom her face. That is why she hasn't had a top knot for a month.


LOL...I'm glad I'm not alone and we're in the same boat. Her hair is getting long in the front and going in her eyes now, so I have to pull it back--despite the squirmy. Then, she and Tyler play very rough and it comes out and I have to start all over again--a constant battle:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Absolutely precious!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Well hello little cutie pie. You sure are adorable. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Girlie!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD she's so adorable!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylvia, Hope is absolutely adorable. 

I am so happy that she is bringing you so much joy. 

Please give her a gentle hug and kiss from her Auntie Marie.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello Miss Hope How very nice to see and meet you. What a cutie and yes that is quite the great top knot for such a young un.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Hope!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylvia, she is so pretty! She looks so soft and fluffy! :tender:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sylvia, I just love her top knot! She is super white and totally adorable


----------

